# Are we there yet?



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

AdventureX said:


> sincerely feel that by now we should have figured a way to build a self regenerating vehicle.


Nonsense. why not make your body self feeding while you're at it? Just nibble a chunk of your leg when you're hungry...it'll grow back, then you can eat some more.



AdventureX said:


> That said, is anyone out there playing with the idea of using small generators on all four wheels simultaneously charging and braking when a foot brake pedal is applied?


It's called regenerative braking. Every OEM EV has it, but it's much more efficient to do it with the motor that's already there than to add an electromagnetic brake to every wheel.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Nonsense. why not make your body self feeding while you're at it? Just nibble a chunk of your leg when you're hungry...it'll grow back, then you can eat some more.


That is some funny stuff, Ziggy. Good one


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Isn't the whole planet a self contained eco-system, which if not interfered with by outside sources (us ) could continue to time indefinite?


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

poprock1 said:


> Isn't the whole planet a self contained eco-system, which if not interfered with by outside sources (us ) could continue to time indefinite?


There is a huge outside energy input keeping the earth's ecosystem going. It's known as the Sun.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

EVfun said:


> There is a huge outside energy input keeping the earth's ecosystem going. It's known as the Sun.


 True. Another self-replenishing system which "_just happened to evolve_ ". So if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

poprock1 said:


> True. Another self-replenishing system which "_just happened to evolve_ ". So if it aint broke dont fix it.


There is no "self-replenishing". The sun burns through obscene fuel reserves every second...lucky for us it has a lot, but after billions of years it will run out.

A tiny portion of that burn fuel keps us warm and growing. Take it away and we have this eco-system turns into a cold ball of ice.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> There is no "self-replenishing". The sun burns through obscene fuel reserves every second...lucky for us it has a lot, but after billions of years it will run out.
> 
> _A tiny portion of that burn fuel keps us warm and growing. Take it away and we have this eco-system turns into a cold ball of ice._




True. But we are at the point where we are outside the forum goals and in an evolution versus Creation debate so we'd better stop before the administrators step in.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Poprock

Are you saying that the sun "evolved"?

That is truly weird - evolution is a process where errors (small ones) in reproduction are filtered by success in breeding to produce changes

That does not really apply to a sun that is produced when a gas cloud implodes and then continues to change as it burns its fuel until it dies


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Duncan said:


> Hi Poprock
> 
> Are you saying that the sun "evolved"?
> 
> ...


 No, Duncan. Please note that the comment about *evolve *is encased in inverted commas and italicised and followed by a cheesy grin. The implication is that evolution is rubbish and makes a monkey out of it's advocates. But I think it's time to leave this line of thought behind nowand stick to forum topics.


----------

